# Colorado Public Land Bull



## against.the.grain (Oct 27, 2017)

Not a monster by any means, but I'm tickled to death with him.6x6. It had been a several years since my last bull. Public land with over the counter tags= tough hunting and generally smaller bulls. Got to do the hard work to put yourself in a likely position and let Lady Luck do the rest. Great Elk camp this year, 2 6x6 bulls and a 4x4 buck.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 27, 2017)

NICE

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2017)

How cool is that and how jealous I am. What unit are y'all hunting?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2017)

Congrats! Looks like the weather even cooperated for you! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Oct 28, 2017)

Awesome! Good job Shane. That was fast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice. I understand the public land challenge. Pretty much all we hunt. Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Oct 28, 2017)

The100road said:


> Awesome! Good job Shane. That was fast.


It was indeed. The other bull in camp was at first light on opening day and the buck was a couple hours later. My bull was at 7:30 on the second day.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 28, 2017)

Congrats, that's a lot of bull. Fits right in here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Oct 28, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> How cool is that and how jealous I am. What unit are y'all hunting?


12-13-23-24. I need to check a map to see exactly, up near the Flattops Wilderness out of Meeker( White River Valley)


----------



## against.the.grain (Oct 28, 2017)

Trying to fill my bear tag after my bull was packed in, I ran up on a GW packing out a very large Shiras head. I helped him get it back to his truck. Someone had found the dead bull( shot and left) and reported it . A true trophy class bull. I hope they find the guilty party and hold them accountable. He did say he was able to recover some evidence from the scene. The person who did it would be a lot better off to turn himself in rather than face the felony charges.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 28, 2017)

against.the.grain said:


> 12-13-23-24. I need to check a map to see exactly, up near the Flattops Wilderness out of Meeker( White River Valley)


We've hunted just south of there near Collbran -- Loved that area!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice elk- I hope they catch the scumbag that shot and left it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 29, 2017)

Very cool man!!


----------



## LSCG (Oct 31, 2017)

Shane,

great bull! I've always wanted to head up to Colorado and do an Elk hunt but haven't had the chance. if you don't mind my asking is getting the OTC tag pretty easy? do they tell you which unit to hunt in or do you get to go wherever you want to?

we don't have much in the way of public land here in Texas so I don't really know how it's done.


----------



## against.the.grain (Nov 1, 2017)

Pretty easy except paying for them. OTC bull tags for 2nd and 3rd rifle seasons are state wide except for just a few trophy units. Other seasons are by draw. There are also other tags available ( cow, bear, deer, etc) unit specific, by quota or with caps. If you decide to go, send me a pm and I'll help you sort through the info and the process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## against.the.grain (Nov 26, 2017)

Finally got the mount finished. Cut a slab off of an old hand hewn Chestnut log to use as the base.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks great!


----------

